# Sub contractor needed for 3 large properties



## mriddlesr

In search of contractor to handle large commercial accounts in Monee, Channahon, and Manhatten Il. These sites could be awarded as a package deal as long as you have the equipment to handle them, or individually.

Please call Mike at Chicago Service Group, Inc.
773-254-6500 for further details, or e-mail [email protected]


----------



## RAW Details

This chicago service group is really snowbiz! Beware of these idiots I still to this day have not not been paid for the plow I did for them a few days after xmas last year! Mike riddle was the one that hired me and then all of a sudden lost my time card. This all was for 6hrs of work! Think of what he'll do to u after working a 20hr shift!


----------



## Banger

One of these days he will rip off the wrong guy.


----------



## JustJeff

And I would be the "wrong guy"! I'd either get paid, or he'd be out of what I considered 6 hours of my time was worth, plus a little something more!!!


----------



## mriddlesr

First of all we do not rip off anyone and if someone works for me they are paid for hours work


----------



## RAW Details

Then where's my money for the hours I worked?


----------



## JustJeff

And why change your company name if it's a reputable one???


----------



## RAW Details

Don't come back with crap that its not the same company! They both have the same address!


----------



## NorthernSvc's

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=79009 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=66771 
snow-biz = chicago service group.... and so far i have hear more negative things about CSG than good...
shady start so far


----------



## RAW Details

Sent mriddle a pm we'll see how he replies


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Be glad to take the lots from him. I would plow it and do a great job. I would be getting paid for sure. I am located in his area and if he didn't pay, I would go out on the coldest night of the year and spray his lot with 3000 gallons of septic waste. Then watch it freeze! :laughing: I always have a few thousand gallons to get rid of. My name says it all


----------



## NorthernSvc's

shady... i wouldn't work for a company like this, wake up in a bathtub full of ice and my kidneys missing... lol


----------



## joesnowman

He's full of BS he claims to have over 700 properties in the chicagoland area. Snow biz and CSG are the same company, the only thing that changed was the last name, here it is.....................
http://www.ilsos.gov/corporatellc/CorporateLlcController
search :Snowbiz Inc. of Illinois and Chicago Service Group Inc.
Same first name and address.


----------



## 4700dan

WOW! this sounds like another USM oh thats right the worry about the almighty dollar at the contractors expense, you know they are saying [email protected]@@ the contractor


----------



## RAW Details

just what i figured...... his last activity was today at 7:45pm and guess what! no reply to my PM!!!! ha ha ha mike riddle u sir are a joke!


----------



## Dissociative

SullivanSeptic;856696 said:


> spray his lot with 3000 gallons of septic waste. Then watch it freeze! :laughing: I always have a few thousand gallons to get rid of. My name says it all









RAW Details;857796 said:


> just what i figured...... his last activity was today at 7:45pm and guess what! no reply to my PM!!!! ha ha ha mike riddle u sir are a joke!


----------



## mriddlesr

If all you have never worked for us, how can you have the audacity to post any of this nonsense


----------



## RAW Details

Oh but I have worked for u! So up urs buddy!


----------



## mriddlesr

*i guess your a tough guy now*



RAW Details;858269 said:


> Oh but I have worked for u! So up urs buddy!


maybe if you would have known how to plow we wouldnt have this problem


----------



## WilliamOak

Ooohhhhh. I'm gonna subscribe, make some popcorn. then sit and watch this thread!:laughing:


----------



## RAW Details

Oh really... Then how come nothing was ever said to me? That's the best u could come up with? By the way thanks for admitting that u screwed me over! U and ur so called companies are a joke!


----------



## joesnowman

Who would want to work for you. On other threads you claim to have 700 propeties. The biggest account you have is Bank of America which does not have 700 locations in Chicago. You call subs only on a big snow storm. You send plow trucks out first and hours later you send workers in cars to plow and salt sidewalks. And you drag to pay if you even pay. Right or they must have confused you for snowbiz.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

mriddlesr;858263 said:


> If all you have never worked for us, how can you have the audacity to post any of this nonsense


Did you just write "audacity"? Good choice! I like it!


----------



## BrewCityTommy

RAW Details;854580 said:


> This chicago service group is really snowbiz! Beware of these idiots I still to this day have not not been paid for the plow I did for them a few days after xmas last year! Mike riddle was the one that hired me and then all of a sudden lost my time card. This all was for 6hrs of work! Think of what he'll do to u after working a 20hr shift!


wow, thats horrible! are you serious, still hes posting on here ? to get screwed out of time is bad enough, but to have to pay for 6 hours of gas and wear and tear too


----------



## BrewCityTommy

Dissociative;857961 said:


>


what the hell? what was that???


----------



## BrewCityTommy

RAW Details;858298 said:


> Oh really... Then how come nothing was ever said to me? That's the best u could come up with? By the way thanks for admitting that u screwed me over! U and ur so called companies are a joke!


let his accounts know what he does and take them! i would steal his business, thats revenge, and you know the locations too, im surprised hes not more concerned about being sabatoged!! but i guess if i got back every1 that ripped me off, id never get any sleep....but still let these do the talkinghahaha


----------



## 02DURAMAX

joesnowman;858763 said:


> Who would want to work for you. On other threads you claim to have 700 propeties. The biggest account you have is Bank of America which does not have 700 locations in Chicago. You call subs only on a big snow storm. You send plow trucks out first and hours later you send workers in cars to plow and salt sidewalks. And you drag to pay if you even pay. Right or they must have confused you for snowbiz.


This guy does not have Bank of america!..A company a friend subs for has them!:laughing:

and its a huge company!!


----------



## snobama

wooking for subs in all the wong places...


----------



## suzuki0702

i lvoe these threads! chapter 11 anyone?


----------



## WilliamOak

02DURAMAX;859304 said:


> This guy does not have Bank of america!..A company a friend subs for has them!:laughing:
> 
> and its a huge company!!


I believe acres does bank of america? no?, I know they do the one by me that used to be a la salle bank and since bank of america bought la salle acres does it. And yes acres is HUGE! lol


----------



## NorthernSvc's

wonder what they will change there name to and pretend to be now??


----------



## SNOW DEPARTMENT

*How many contractors*

How many people on this thread have been ripped off by SnowBiz/ChgsrvcGrp??


----------



## Jenkins12

I havent and thank you guys for posting this great info i would have worked for him if i didnt found out.


----------



## jblatti13

thought you guys may like to see this.... searching craigslist for people in need of snow removal and came across this...

NEED AN EXPERT IN QUICKBOOKS! (2500 W. 36th STREET)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2009-11-25, 9:32AM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Snowbiz Inc. and Chicago Service Group are looking for someone who knows how to use and function the computer software QuickBooks. We have two office managers who need to learn this asap before our season begins. For a few hours for one day. Please contact us at (773) 890-1099 or (773) 254-6500. Ask for Samantha!!


----------



## RAW Details

Ha ha ha good find! We aren't the same company..... Right....


----------



## Dissociative

you guys are all gonna end up sleeping with the fishes....lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Talk about beating a dead horse. lol


----------



## NorthernSvc's

i just don't like being lied to.... thank you for the good find!!!


----------



## jblatti13

i know its a little late mark... but i was actually contacted by this guy asking if i would service his contract in manhattan... i was just researching some companies on craigslist and his came up. just thought id let you guys in on it too since you have all had the unpleasant experience of dealing with his crap too. i dont like this guys bit at all, i would of thought about working for him but from everythign i read, i told him no.


----------



## Bporter

_his company is a joke when I email this guy I hade to email [email protected] and the property he wants you to do is a 150 unit townhouse complex with sidwalks for 400.00. I hope no one deals with this company for your own sake.


----------



## Dissociative

harsh............such hate in this thread....LOL


----------



## Dissociative

ooopss.........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jblatti13;876197 said:


> i know its a little late mark... but i was actually contacted by this guy asking if i would service his contract in manhattan... i was just researching some companies on craigslist and his came up. just thought id let you guys in on it too since you have all had the unpleasant experience of dealing with his crap too. i dont like this guys bit at all, i would of thought about working for him but from everythign i read, i told him no.


Oh don't mind me, I'm finding this rather humorous.

We have one of these types as well, with a company name of the month thing going. Has run 3 or 4 investors into the ground using other names, finally started a company with his own last name and is going down fast with that one.

Keep it up. :laughing:


----------

